# How do you set up your Billfish spread?



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Just thinking about it while sitting here with a sick kiddo, and not much else going on. How many lines do you run, and how and what do you use to set up your spread? Here is mine:

Short corner- Magnum Moldcraft Reel Tight, 2nd wave, lots of action

Long corner- Senior Moldcraft Reel Tight, 5th wave

Short rigger- Moldcraft Standard Wide Range

Long rigger- Moldcraft Standard Wide Range

Center- Smaller 8-10" Jet

If I decide to troll a 6th line, I will use a Williamson fake ballyhoo between the short and lung corner lures for giggles and grins.

I troll this spread between 8-8.5 kts.

Moldcraft lures are easy to name which is why I used them as examples...

Single hooksets on all of my lures


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Moldcraft Superchugger long corner
Marlin Magic LSR short corner
Polu Kai medium plunger in the mousetrap
Marlin Magic Tiny Ruckus outrigger
Black Bart 1656 Medium Angle outrigger
Aloha Micro Beauty on the wayback

All Plastic Spread. 7-9 knots.

Lures get moved around as the day goes on. We run some meat too. 
Mainly Ilanders or small Moldcrafts. Of course all this is subject to change any given moment as to water conditions, sky cover, tuna in the area, whether or not I feel like arguing with deckhands or Capt. Etc...


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Live black fin on the left rigger. Live skipjack tuna on right rigger.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Downtime2 makes a good point, things are always subject to change as conditions do! Wade I argue with myself about what to pull...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Live black fin on the left rigger. Live skipjack tuna on right rigger.


Yep Myles, that is for sure!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Live black fin on the left rigger. Live skipjack tuna on right rigger.


Wise, Wise man!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by Capt. Myles Colley 
Live black fin on the left rigger. Live skipjack tuna on right rigger.



MSViking said:


> Wise, Wise man!


That can't be an easy task?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That can't be an easy task?[/QUOTE]

As with most things in life, the devil is in the details! Locating, catching and rigging large live bait is not as easy as it might seem.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

MSViking said:


> That can't be an easy task?


As with most things in life, the devil is in the details! Locating, catching and rigging large live bait is not as easy as it might seem.[/QUOTE]

No truer words have ever been spoken!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Catching the bait is usually the hardest part.


----------

